# Life and Times of Mr. Bojangles



## Braccarius

I am very glad I didn't happen upon this thread while at work. I am so sorry for your loss... godspeed sweet, sweet boy.... taken far too soon.


----------



## SeaMonster

great dog. love the pix


----------



## GoldenMum

What a lovely tribute to a beautiful boy! Bo, you will be missed......RIP sweet boy....definitely gone too soon. My thoughts are with you guys..


----------



## Laurie

A beautiful tribute to a wonderful boy....my heart goes out to you...he was far too young.


----------



## longhorn34

Love your pictures! He was a beautiful pup... I can tell he was a wonderful boy, he had kind eyes. Bo is at the bridge meeting my boy Austin and girl Amber, meeting lots and lots of new friends. I found your posting at work, you brought smiles and tears to this crime scene investigator. So sorry for your loss. Prayers and love to all of you!


----------



## AmberSunrise

What a loving tribute to your beautiful boy.

Run softly atthe Bridge Mr Bojangles, you were so loved


----------



## Joanne & Asia

OMG I am crying along with you. What a beautiful tribute. Bo was a gorgeous amd well loved boy. My heart goes out to you losing him so young.


----------



## Karen519

*Oh my god*

Oh my God, Mr. Bojangles had such a wonderful life with you!

Each and every picture is just gorgeous!


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a moving tribute to such a wonderful friend and companion. I'm so sorry for your loss. Your photos are treasures. What a beautiful life your Bo lived. HUGS.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

What a wonderful and loved life you gave to Bo. His pictures are beautiful and I'm sure will be treasured by you for so many years to come. I'm so, so sorry that he had to leave you so soon. Trust me when I tell you, I know your pain and the sense of loss, and I wouldn't wish it upon anyone. Your photos "oozed" love, so I can only imagine the amount of love he felt in his days with you. I'm so sorry. I'm just crying and crying for you and your Bo. Life isn't fair - **** cancer. I hope my Sophie girl is helping him to find his way, I think they would be fast friends. Take care.


----------



## ggdenny

Oh, this is so wonderful, loving and moving. I can't thank you enough for posting this amazing photo tribute. Bless you and again, I'm so sorry that you lost your heart dog.


----------



## AlanK

No doubt Mr. Bo gave you much love. I will celebrate his life with you... and mourn the loss of a great Golden. RIP Mr. Bojangles you will always be loved.


----------



## Muddypaws

What a beautiful tribute to your Bo, he was so handsome. I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Bo


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR

What a beautiful thread!! Bo was stunning and had the best of lives with you. RIP sweet boy, run run free at the Rainbow Bridge!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

So sorry for your loss of Bo. I enjoyed reading about your life together. I'm so sorry it was cut far too short.


----------



## Blondie

What a beautiful life-loving tribute you have shared with us. Such an honor to see your gorgeous boy and the loving relationship you shared with him. I'm so happy you have so many beautiful memories and photos of him to share. Thank you.


----------



## caseypooh

My heart goes out to you, thank you for letting us see your sweet friend.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Thank you so much for sharing the Life and Times of Mr. Bo through pictures and words! Beautiful, Endearing! I especially love the photo, towards the end of the post, of you and Bo laying down together. I can just see all of his life in your eyes, yet a deep sadness knowing things were not well. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you, from me & all those before you who still have an empty place in their heart for their golden(s) now gone, yet never forgotten.
:--heart:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Very sorry for your loss. Your Bo looks like such a sweet soul. Having lost sweet goldens in the past I know how you must be hurting. Thank you for sharing his wonderful life here on GRF.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is beautiful tribute, your Bo was beautiful dog. Thank you for sharing his life and photos with us. I am truly sorry, he was way too young to go.
Rest in peace sweet Bo.


----------



## gold4me

Oh my I just don't have the words to say how sorry I am for your loss. Your tribute was beautiful, emotionally touching and the love you have for your Bo is so clear. He is at peace now and I am sure my Mr. Bojangles (BoBo) has greet him. You can only take one moment at a time to accept your loss but know that he will always and forever be watching over you.


----------



## Kula's mommy

I am so very sorry for your loss...this brought tears to my eyes as he is so very beautiful.God rest his soul and thanks for sharing his beautiful life with us!


----------



## SandyK

What a beautiful tribute to your boy Bo! The pictures show how happy and loved he was. I am truly sorry for your loss...he was way to young. Cancer is so unfair.


----------



## mm03gn

Thank you so much for sharing with us Mr. Bojangles' wonderful life! You didn't get nearly enough time with him - that is for sure...but you can rest assured that you made every moment of his life happy... What a beautiful boy!


----------



## C's Mom

I made it half way throught the pics before having to reach for a tissue. Bo was such a beautiful dog and had a wonderful life with both of you. My condolences and sending you both much strength.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Rest In Peace Mr. Bojangles, you were so young but had a full and loving life.


----------



## Jax's Mom

What a beautiful tribute to your best friend, Mr Bojangles. RIP boy, until you see your family again. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs

What a very nice tribute to your Mr. Bojangles.


----------



## goldensmum

Am so very sorry for the loss of your lovely boy, I am sure that he has left a massive hole in your lives, but he has also left you with many many wonderful memories.

Run free and sleep softly Mr Bojangles

_HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE_
_TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST_

_WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW_
_WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE_

_NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY_
_LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW_

_THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU_
_YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO_


----------



## Mssjnnfer

What an amazing, BEAUTIFUL life Mr. Bojangles lived!! I was crying happy and sad tears through the whole thing. I LOVEDLOVEDLOVED the picture with him cuddled in his kennel with what looked like a penguin stuffy! 

Run, sweet Bo! <3


----------



## Florabora22

Oh man, I was fine and loving these pictures until the last few came up and then tears were just rolling down my face. What a lovely life Bo had, and I wish that he could have spent more time with you guys. This was a lovely tribute to your dog.


----------



## GoldenCamper

What a lovely tribute to your boy. I know how hard that must have been to put together to show us your love for him. He was taken far to young, I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChicagoCanineConcierge

I love this post and have reread it a dozen times today. Thank you Bo's Daddy for posting and sharing with everyone how wonderful Bo was. He was truly my best pal and I will always be thankful that I got to spend nearly everyday with him for the past 4 years. He was an absolute joy and a true beauty. I miss him everyday and my heart is broken. I know he's in a better place and I am thankful that he suffered so little before he left us. In our hearts forever little Bobotini. I love you always xoxoxo Tracey


----------



## lucilj2004

Thank-you for sharing Bojangles life with us  May he rest in peace


----------



## MaryLovesMojo

Wow....he is just magnificent...and far to young to lose so fast....I am so very very sorry for your loss, believe me, I know how heartbreaking it is. It is so hard, but it is so evident that he was a very happy boy, in a very happy home, with a wonderful family who loved him so much!!! These special angels are getting sick far to soon...hugs to Mr. Bo and it makes me smile to think of this precious angel playing with my Mojo, they went to the Bridge so close together...thank you for all of your support, too; what a selfless person you are !!! Mr. Bojangles was a very lucky boy....and an absolute treasure!!


----------



## rubysdoghouse

Oh that all dogs could be loved like you love Bo. Your love is so very evident in the tribute you posted. Needless to say anyone who did not tear up has not went through what your family has. My tears flowed quite well thank you as I also have a "heart" dog waiting for me at the bridge. May Bo find my Emery and may they share some good times running pain free while waiting for us to join them. Cancer is such a unforgiving desease and we are never ready to say goodbye but to lose one so young is just not right. I am sending a heart felt hug to all that loved Bo. Run free Bo and find all the fountains to play in while you wait at the bridge.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy, thanks for sharing Bo with his golden family.


----------



## KiwiD

Thank you for sharing all the beautiful photos of Bo. I'm so sorry he had to leave you so soon but there is no doubt after seeing these pictures what a great life he had.


----------



## Our3dogs

I know your Bo is up with my Logan running free and playing. After looking at all your pictures I felt like I knew him.


----------



## twinny41

The most beautiful tribute I have ever read. To say I loved it may not be appropriate but I think you will know what I mean. You say it is devoted to your best friend. I think he deserves it.


----------



## perdie

That is an AMAZING tribute to your beautiful Bo!
He has inspired me to take more pictures of my Jamie, sometimes you just think 'oh I can do it tomorrow'.....eventually tomorrow will be gone.
Thank you Bo xxx


----------



## tippykayak

I just found this. What a wonderful dog and a wonderful tribute. Sleep soft, good boy.


----------



## Debles

Bo truly had a wonderful life but still way too short. I am so sorry for your loss. He was obviously a very special boy. God Bless.


----------



## 3 goldens

What a wonderful history of a life time in pictures. He wa such a beautiful boy. I know you miss him beyond words.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love Always
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## MissKitty

what a beautiful dog, i am sorry for ur loss. i am crying for u!


----------



## davebeech

beautiful tribute to Bo, what a special boy !!

Rest In Peace Bo


----------



## Karen519

*Bo*

Rest in peace, Mr. Bojangles.
Smooch and Snobear are playing with you!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Karen519 said:


> Rest in peace, Mr. Bojangles.
> Smooch and Snobear are playing with you!


No doubt they are having a grand ol' time!


----------



## BallardRunner

I feel for you. Hopefully you find comfort and happy memories in all the wonderful photos. He was a fantastic looking boy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

What a lovely tribute to such a lovely Golden sweetheart. He left this world way too soon, but he has found a lot of GRF babies to play with him and guide him at The Bridge.

I _hate_ cancer, in all its forms. It steals too many of our babies and human friends.

Through all the pain I know you are enduring, I hope you find comfort in remembering that Bo is no longer in pain, even though you surely are. He is watching over you with love. Some night when you need to feel him with you, you might find comfort in this: http://www.sonic.net/dana/shelter/memories/star.html.


----------



## maple1144

What a beautiful life he had, Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## 2tired

A beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy.
The love you have for him is quite palpable.
(((Hugs)))


----------



## patrice

What a beautiful story. I feel like I know him! Those puppy pics are amazing. Yet, the one I like best is when he is about a year and laying on your bed. While I LOVE the puppies, it is so amazing to see them growing up, getting that glorious coat, and getting ready to be mature. He was so handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bella's Mama

I have read this several times since you've posted it, and every time, I end up crying. Your tribute is truly beautiful.


----------



## baileyboym22

Bo's face was actually o e of the faces on the forum that gave me both a sense of golden heart after my Bailey went to the bridge , and the gleam I. His made me consider the happiness bound by a new friend- and bello came home-

Your tribute to your boy is wonderful- as loved as he clearly was loving. Peace Bo-rest, play and shine over those who love you-


----------



## maggie1951

That was so lovely but boy did it make me cry


----------



## flykelley

Bo was a great looking boy, this thread brings a few tears. The joy we feel when we have our Goldens is unmatched, as is the pain when we lose them. It seems to be getting harder since we put Katie down a month ago not easier. Many of these threads remind me so much of my special girl. Christmas is going to be hard.

Mike


----------



## HolDaisy

What a lovely tribute to such a beautiful boy - you have some wonderful photos to look back on


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Mr. Bojangles,

I was just thinking about you again today. Bentley (who is now 4.5 months old) graduates puppy class today. You would have been so proud of him. I wish you were here to play with us! Missing you always.


----------



## elly

I am so glad I am sitting down. This rocked me, its just so beautiful. SO beautiful. Thank you. Big hugs to you. I am sure you miss him more than words can express...these pictures say everything and more. x


----------



## My Big Kahuna

I'm so sorry your golden had to leave you sooner than any would like  Looks like he had quite an amazing life tho! This post is just beautiful and I, as I'm sure most who have read this, am now having to recover from a case of teary eyes... Thank you so much for sharing this... I really enjoyed it


----------

